# WWOW 2004 event



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

The past two years I have attended were fantastic and this year was no exception! I arrived yesterday afternoon with my friend Amy. She and I enrolled in the Huntress Safety class. The class consisted of a partial homestudy prior to the class, followed by instructional classes Fri and Saturday morning. 

I think there was a total of 10 of us and we had 3 terrific instructors on Friday night. Lindsey, Tim, and Mark presented a great class with a lot of hands on participation, interaction, explanations, and question answering. We had a break for dinner which was a terrific spread, to say the least! After dinner, we had our written test which we all passed. :woohoo1: 

We were done for the evening so we set up our tent and headed to the campfire. We couldn't join since we were in class, but a lady had given a demonstration earlier about primative fire starting. People were raving about it! The tomahawk and knife throwing class was also a new added choice this year and was a major hit!  

Lots of fun was had around the campfire. A couple of people brought their guitars and shared their musical talent(of which, I have none.) Conversations, laughter, and singing was all around. 

It wouldn't be a WWOW event without rain, lol. It started coming down and people started turning in for the evening. A few of us (diehards or fools, lol :cwm27: ) hung out before finally calling it a day.

Saturday morning, many more wild women arrived to register for the day's events and to enjoy breakfast. I know I keep mentioning food, but I'm a big fan.  There were quite a few MS particpants and instructors and it was wonderful to see everyone. Amy and I headed to the small bore pistol and rifle range with our group for the next section of our class. Our original 3 instructors were there, along with another great group of guys for a one on one instructional on the range. I think it would be safe to say we all loved it and can't wait to share our target sheets with our family!!!!! :bouncy: We all passed and received our certificates.  This has been a huge goal of mine for quite some time. With family life, time has been a major hurdle in achieving this but I completed it while learning a ton and had a blast in the process! 

The pasties at lunch time were excellent, along with the tons of other dishes. The afternoon classes began after lunch but I had to head home early to pick up our youngest two by the afternoon from my Mom. The older two, my husband, and my Dad were up North trout fishing since it was the only weekend that worked for them. Wished I could have stayed but it means a lot to me to see my 77 year old, dear ole Dad catch some trout. 

Thanks to: Gail, Lindsey, and all of the members of the Washtenaw Sportsmans group for sharing their facilities. Thanks to the instructors for volunteering their time, for letting us use their guns, bows, fly tying materials, etc. These guys and gals are the most patient, best explaining, fun humored group of instructors. Thanks to everyone who helped set up the meals, they were excellent. On a personal note, thanks to the crew that fixed my van door :idea: and also, to Jerry Glass for the coaching, I will concentrate on what you told me when I am in the field.  

I will post pictures later. Enough of my ramble, please share your WWOW experience!


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Here we are at the rifle and pistol range. The instructors are going over safety, which is the number one emphasis.










A few very happy graduates and Mark. The orange hats were a cool hat we all received in the class.










Lindsey handing out a certificate.










My friend Amy taking down her target wishing I wasn't snapping a pic.










Our very own little bow hunting gal and hawker's pony tail. You were supposed to stay put, lol. 








[/IMG]


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Target practice for an archer on the inside range with a couple of instructors.










Gail is filling us in on the day's events.









Friday night's campfire.










I usually take a lot more pictures but didn't for a couple of reasons this year. One is I had to take off early, and the other is I didn't want to disrupt our hunter's safety class. I'm tempted to go and just take pictures one of these years.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Kudos to the students and those who taught them to enjoy the out doors!
Our future really depends on all sexes getting involved in the outdoors.
Way to go people!


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

tangleknot said:


> The tomahawk and knife throwing class was also a new added choice this year and was a major hit!


That makes me feel real safe. And let's not forget her target from shooting the 44 MAG with the bullseye blown out. :yikes:   

I'm glad you all had a good time. It's amazing the time, effort and dedication that the people put into this to make it such a hit.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

I see Terry has added a ton of pics in the gallery. He goes to the events and takes pics of us gals during our classes. He prints them up throughout the day so we can take them home with us which is too cool. Thanks, Terry!!!!  

Please go view the gallery of terrybea to see all of the great pics he has taken.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Here's the link I think 
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=3505


----------



## terrybea (May 13, 2002)

Thanks!

Terry


----------



## Hawker (Jan 6, 2003)

Orienteering was awesome--Red Fred will stay in his shed and I won't get lost again!

Mmmmm.....pasties. And I know how to make them now. I'll just have to go on Adkins for a few months a year to moderate the effects.  

Speaking of food, does Gail ever put out a spread. 

Thanks again for a great time.


----------



## Little Bow Huntin Gal (Sep 6, 2002)

I had such a great time at wwow. This was my third year and I helped with the instruction. I was nervous at first but I had such great women, with such enthusaim that it made it easy.  I had a ball doing regristration with queen salmon and cara. It was great to see everyone from the site. We should get together more often.  I will try to post pictures if I can figure out how to.  Hawker was soo awesome with her bow and she was sooo kind to let me shoot it. Thanks hawker.   
Hopefully more from the site can get to go next year. I can't wait for next year.
April


----------



## caswana (May 23, 2004)

Hello Everyone,
I am new here. And I am just now able to get into some of these activities. I read everyones posts and I am really interested in this outting. Is this over for this year? Can anyone tell me more about it or direct me to a page about it or simular activities. 
I am also looking for some kind of rock climbing class. Can anyone point me in a direction for that? 
Thank you very much for any help you can give in these matters.
Peace,
Cassie


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Hello & WELCOME Cassie, 

WWOW is just once a year on Mothers Day weekend, It's all I have energy for, it takes all year to plan for the next event. Check it out:
http://pw1.netcom.com/~jtmaurer/washhome.htm
Then click on WWOW

Michigan DNR BOW programs are thoughout the year at various different places offering similar and different instruction at each. Check out their web site:
http://www.michigan.gov
Go to the bottom of the page and click on Becoming an Outdoors Woman
Then click on the calendar of events.

There are international BOW events also, out of the Wisconsin BOW.

Michigan Out of doors Womens Club also lists many events:
http://hometown.aol.com/miwomnclub/

This forum also has many events for men and women in the out doors. Stick around we'll get you hooked.

Cheers, 
Gail


----------

